# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Утилита MouseWizard, или как расширить функциональность Magic Mouse

## aintrust

Известно, что с выходом мульти-сенсорной мышки Magic Mouse пользователи Mac OS X не только приобрели интересное устройство с необычными (пока) свойствами, но также и потеряли часть функционала, доступного ранее. Чтобы компенсировать этот недостаток, а также расширить существующий функционал Magic Mouse, можно воспользоваться небольшой утилитой MouseWizard компании Samuco. В частности, утилита дает возможность пользоваться двумя дополнительными "виртуальными" кнопками (middle click, fourth click), поддерживает жесты для масштабирования изображения (zoom/shrink), а также имеет функцию 'coverup', когда ладонь полностью кладется на мышку для перевода компьютера в режим сна.

Стоимость утилиты - $2.50, триальную версию можно скачать отсюда: MouseWizard - Download Trial Version.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## danilikos

постоянно зависает после "сна" и сбиваются настройки после перезапуска. а еще денег за нее отдал, мля ))

----------


## aintrust

Хм... у меня в триале не было с ней проблем, а покупать не стал за ненадобностью "лишнего" функционала.

----------


## danilikos

> Хм... у меня в триале не было с ней проблем, а покупать не стал за ненадобностью "лишнего" функционала.


мне функция запуска Expose к месту пришлась. надоело в угол каждый раз курсор отправлять  :Smiley: 

все остальное отключил

----------


## aintrust

Да я уже как-то давно привык использовать клавиатуру (F3) для Expos&#233;, т.к. кнопки Mighty Mouse были не слишком удобны для ее включения... =)

----------


## danilikos

> Да я уже как-то давно привык использовать клавиатуру (F3) для Expos&#233;, т.к. кнопки Mighty Mouse были не слишком удобны для ее включения... =)


Майти у меня не было, а вот переход к Ехpose по сенсору (без клика) на Мэджике для меня более комфортен, чем с клавиатуры. хотя при этом многие действия выполняю с клавиатуры  :Smiley:

----------

